# Erythromycin/zinc acetate lotion



## tigger (May 29, 2008)

has anyone ever used it?

the doctor has put me on it to keep the acne away she warned me it might make my skin dry

but ive forgotten to ask when i can put my bio oil on as its helping to get rid of the scar on my chest and back


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Jun 2, 2008)

I have used it before and my skin is usually pretty sensitive when it comes to chemicals that fight acne. I would make sure you don't use other acne products that might make your face dryer. Also, start using it gradually, its helped me with most of my skincare stuff.


----------



## tigger (Jun 2, 2008)

im still using my normal facewash on my face as im only using the stuff from the doctor for my back and chest

its just it is also scarred so the bio oil I was using was helping but I dont know when to put it on


----------



## Love Souljah (Jun 2, 2008)

I used to use Erythromycin. I noticed that even though my acne disappeared, where it had been turned rough and leathery (even after exfoliation).


----------



## magosienne (Jun 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *tigger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im still using my normal facewash on my face as im only using the stuff from the doctor for my back and chest 
its just it is also scarred so the bio oil I was using was helping but I dont know when to put it on

although i haven't used this product, my guess is you'd better use it after, especially if it can dry your skin, you would limit that dryness.


----------

